# It's been a long time comin, but FrankenSmoker is here!



## Smaterchew (Apr 11, 2018)

Well folks, after hanging in the shadows for many moons...I'm making my first post. Been wanting to get into making sausage for quite awhile but like I do most things, I research it to death. Just want to say first and foremost, you guys and this forum have been my "go to" for just about everything, so a hearty thanks for that. I'm no stranger to smoking meat and in fact, do a lil' catering on the side, but even with a herd of smokers...yeah, I have four....I didn't have one to get the low temps I needed for sausage. So, of course, I had to build me a sausage smoker! And that's how Frankensmoker was born! Just wanted to post some pics how everything turned out and once again say "THANKS"!!


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice!
Where's the rest of der FrankenSmoker Family?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice setup & your sausage looks amazing!
Al


----------



## oberst (Apr 12, 2018)

You built this?! I wish I was that skilled! Folks might enjoy a description of how you went about this.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 12, 2018)

Pretty sweet!
:cool:


----------



## Smoke23 (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 12, 2018)

What's the length of your exhaust stack??  It looks to roughly the same height as the MES itself.  I added a short one to mine, but have been kicking around the idea of a longer one.
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice!!!!
Hey where did you get that project box from?  How did you run the grounding wire for it? I used a steel box that the ground wire connects to for my controller box wiring.













DSC_0352[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jun 19, 2017


















DSC_0351[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jun 19, 2017


----------



## dannylang (Apr 12, 2018)

great looking build there, i bet you started a new smoker for some guys here, maybe even myself.
dannylang


----------



## Smaterchew (Apr 12, 2018)

I just ordered about everything off amazon. A cheap waterproof box, an Inkbird ITC-106VH PID controller, (I tried to add links but they wouldn't show up) a couple of toggle switches, a receptacle, and a short extension cord. Wiring it was pretty easy....let me know if you want a wiring diagram. As far as the rest of the smoker. It was a 1st Gen Masterbuillt that was left out in the rain and fried the controller on top. It was my neighbors and he was happy for me to take it off his hands. I rewired it by following the conversion thread posted on here which now left the element on constantly as long as there was power to the plug. The PID, through a relay, now gives and cuts, power to the element keeping it at whatever temp you set. Now that I can make it go to ....say, 100 degrees...how can I make it smoke? I found out that Home Depot sells a 3" aluminum pipe, in the water heater section, that is 3' long and fits perfectly in the opening on the bottom right side of the smoker.... taking an old smoke tube I had, I used some small  bolts and nuts to make legs on it...and slid it in the pipe. It smoked OK, but not that much...so I added another 3' aluminum pipe where the vent goes and put a cap on it. This caused a really good draw and pulled the smoke into the smoker. Voila! A smoker that I can set to any temp and produce good smoke!


----------



## Smaterchew (Apr 12, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Nice!
> Where's the rest of der FrankenSmoker Family?


They're all sitting around looking very jealous...


----------



## Smaterchew (Apr 12, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Nice!!!!
> Hey where did you get that project box from?  How did you run the grounding wire for it? I used a steel box that the ground wire connects to for my controller box wiring.
> 
> 
> ...


The ground runs from the extension cord coming in, straight to the receptacle. The box, being plastic doesn't have to be grounded.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 13, 2018)

Smaterchew said:


> The ground runs from the extension cord coming in, straight to the receptacle. The box, being plastic doesn't have to be grounded.



Thanks for the feedback.
I would still love to see a link to the box you purchased on Amazon.  I likely had more internal components since I installed convection fan on my smoker and added a variable controller into my controller box.  To do it all over again I would have just cut out the fan controller as it really doesn't give much variable control to speed and is basically just a fancy on/off switch for the convection fan I installed.

Beware those rocker switches.  I burned up three "20 amp" switches because they were poorly made chinese junk.  I got fed up and installed a 100 amp marine boat breaker switch and I'm not sure lightning would melt that thing hahahaha so all has been well with the switch ever since :)


----------



## Smaterchew (Apr 13, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I would still love to see a link to the box you purchased on Amazon.  I likely had more internal components since I installed convection fan on my smoker and added a variable controller into my controller box.  To do it all over again I would have just cut out the fan controller as it really doesn't give much variable control to speed and is basically just a fancy on/off switch for the convection fan I installed.
> 
> Beware those rocker switches.  I burned up three "20 amp" switches because they were poorly made chinese junk.  I got fed up and installed a 100 amp marine boat breaker switch and I'm not sure lightning would melt that thing hahahaha so all has been well with the switch ever since :)


Here's the link: uxcell 250mm x 150mm x 130mm Dustproof IP65 Junction Box DIY Case Enclosure Gray  let's see if I did it right...


----------



## tallbm (Apr 13, 2018)

Smaterchew said:


> Here's the link: uxcell 250mm x 150mm x 130mm Dustproof IP65 Junction Box DIY Case Enclosure Gray  let's see if I did it right...



Thanks!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 14, 2018)

SC, Nice build and excellent looking SS!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2018)

Smaterchew said:


> Here's the link: uxcell 250mm x 150mm x 130mm Dustproof IP65 Junction Box DIY Case Enclosure Gray B06ZXSGQQF let's see if I did it right...



See if that fixed your link...


----------



## Smaterchew (Apr 18, 2018)

oberst said:


> You built this?! I wish I was that skilled! Folks might enjoy a description of how you went about this.


Thanks! I don't know about skilled...lol. This site helped me tremendously!


----------



## Smaterchew (Apr 18, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> What's the length of your exhaust stack??  It looks to roughly the same height as the MES itself.  I added a short one to mine, but have been kicking around the idea of a longer one.
> Gary


Sorry, didn't see your question till now. It was a 3"- 3 foot section sold at Home Depot. It's what they had and worked well at causing the updraft I was looking for. Gonna do pepperoni in it this weekend!


----------



## Smaterchew (Apr 18, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I would still love to see a link to the box you purchased on Amazon.  I likely had more internal components since I installed convection fan on my smoker and added a variable controller into my controller box.  To do it all over again I would have just cut out the fan controller as it really doesn't give much variable control to speed and is basically just a fancy on/off switch for the convection fan I installed.
> 
> Beware those rocker switches.  I burned up three "20 amp" switches because they were poorly made chinese junk.  I got fed up and installed a 100 amp marine boat breaker switch and I'm not sure lightning would melt that thing hahahaha so all has been well with the switch ever since :)



Tallbm, tell me more about this convection fan. I am interested  to see if I could use it in Frankensmoker?


----------



## tallbm (Apr 20, 2018)

Smaterchew said:


> Tallbm, tell me more about this convection fan. I am interested  to see if I could use it in Frankensmoker?


I'll have to get more details but basically I bought a convection fan, the fan blade, etc. and I drilled a hole into the back of my MES to install it.
I placed it according to the way it is "generally" placed in ovens as well as other convection fan smoker mods.
It is in the back above the heating element and below the 1st rack from the bottom.

I believe it helps keep temps more even within the smoker and I'm sure it makes for faster cooking times and better air and smoke circulation.  The air and smoke circulation helps some with cold smokes but my cold smoker assist gadget really solves strong smoke flavors caused by stale smoke not circulating and exiting the smoker.

I can provide more info just let me know what details you are looking for :)


----------



## tallbm (Apr 23, 2018)

oops duplicate post


----------

